# Boat Bound



## jsbraga (May 24, 2014)

Boat Bound, Peer to Peer, chartering has not worked very well for me. We have requested, and used our credit card to pay for, a bareboot charter in Ocean Ridge Florida. Neither the owner of the boat (Feel Better), nor Boat Bound have responded to us in any way. Boat Bound has no phone number listed, the owner of Feel Better, Doug, has not responded and now a 2 day rental is totally up in smoke! Ok, no problem, we will move on and still have a great weekend. Just really sad that these guys have a Miami office and don't give a hoot about the customers needs.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Challenge the credit card charge. Your credit card company should be willing to reverse the charge for you.

Though you pay more, this is obviously one reason to consider an established, reputable charter company.


----------



## Boatbound (May 27, 2014)

@jsbraga we're sorry to hear we couldn't accommodate you on the 24th. Part of the challenge when trying to plan a last minute booking is getting owners to approve the rental as they may be out of town or unable to make the needed arrangements on short notice. Our team closely monitors all requests but on busy weekends like Memorial Day, sometimes we just don't have enough boats to satisfy the demand. We're quickly expanding in all markets and hope to be able to accommodate everyone soon. In the future if you don't get a quick response please feel free to contact our support team at [email protected] or at 855-462-6282. 

As for bookings that don't get approved by an owner like yours did, your credit card hold is released automatically. 

Our team has been in touch and will be happy to help you book in the future and will be happy to offer you a discount on your next rental as we want you to have a great experience. 

Thanks,
Boatbound


----------

